# Engine Replacement



## NismoGTR (May 5, 2008)

I currently have a 1986 Nissan Sentra and it has a Carburated 1.6L 4 Cylinder 8 Valve Engine...... since the engine and transmission are already worn out, i was thinking of replacing the factory engine with another bigger sized one..... which one would fit in good ???


----------

